# Do you name your flashlights?



## SARLights (Sep 25, 2010)

I know a lot of people here are very attached to your lights. I met a flashaholic yesterday who names his flashlights, and I was wondering if that's a common thing. Do you name your flashlights? Why?


----------



## roadie (Sep 25, 2010)

:toilet:


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 25, 2010)

I though up a name for a custom Lego I'm putting together.
That's about as far as I'll go.


----------



## ARA (Sep 25, 2010)

C'mon guys, this is getting insane now


----------



## wyager (Sep 25, 2010)

Nope, not flashlights.... as much as I might love them, the only emotional attachment I have to them is the fact that I would be out a substantial amount of cash if I lost them.


----------



## fizzwinkus (Sep 25, 2010)

i don't usually, but i just named two yesterday: cheese grater and ipod.


----------



## FenixIlluminated (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, I guess that I'm part of the majority..
I also voted "No, their only tools."
I'm new to the passion of flashlights, and new to the forums as well.
The thought never even occurred that I could name it, I just call my light by the model number that it is, and that is the TK45.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Sep 28, 2010)

They aren't just tools to me; I like to play with them, modify them, and keep them looking good. They are something I really enjoy, but I wouldn't have thought to name them. The last possession that I considered naming was my mountain bike. I never did name it, but I only have a few bikes, whereas I have a ton of flashlights... I guess they are too numerous and don't have as much "presence" as a bike, so I wouldn't be inclined to give them names.


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh yes, I name all my flashlights, feed them with batteries and even put them pampers on against leaking batteries...



Lucciola


----------



## red_hackle (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## redbike (Sep 28, 2010)

I've gotta say that this is one of the more, errr, eccentric threads I've seen. For those who actually have a life, the job of naming each new purchase would be just a little too odd, IMHO. You give the damned things a name, and what's next? A christening? Birthdays? Sheesh!


----------



## leeholaaho (Sep 28, 2010)

Precious - from Gollum - LOTR


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 28, 2010)

Let's see now. There's Bunny, Lola, Cherry, Ginger, Barbie, Chastity, Trixie, and Cookie. They're all so much fun. :nana:

Geoff


----------



## Tilted Brim (Sep 28, 2010)

SARLights said:


> I know a lot of people here are very attached to your lights. I met a flashaholic yesterday who names his flashlights, and I was wondering if that's a common thing. Do you name your flashlights? Why?


I named my Surefire E1B Backup Little Nuts.... I felt it was fitting.


----------



## socom1970 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hack On Wheels said:


> They aren't just tools to me; I like to play with them, modify them, and keep them looking good. They are something I really enjoy, but I wouldn't have thought to name them.



+1 here as well.


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 28, 2010)

My friend like to call my seraph P7 head and M6 w/ MN21 the "Sun"

My lego PK Porcupine Kroma has a made up SF model number that i gave it, does that count?

K2-PK-PP


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2010)

They're more than tools they are desirable collectibles for many as well, I must say "naming" them has never been a habit of mine


----------



## grumbler (Sep 29, 2010)

^ Probably because most lights already have a name.


----------



## jamie.91 (Sep 29, 2010)

They have names already  simples lol

i named my car but thats different IMO

jamie


----------



## chanjyj (Sep 29, 2010)

I refer to my RA 170T as "Ra". That count? :nana:

My girlfriend calls my:
TK10: TK10
Jetbeam RRT2: Jetbeam
Olight M30: Olight
Olight SR90: SR90
Ra 170T: Ra

Off the top of my head that's the only names (if you can call them names!) to my lights.


----------



## skillet (Sep 29, 2010)

This thread has caused me to ponder just a little bit.. 

I know what each light is as far as name or model... and my sons know that as well. My daughter just says "I need a light, daddy." But now that I think about it, there is one that is called the same by all.. My HID.. 

We all call it "The Illuminator" So one of my light has been named..

It is deserving of it as well... It sure does "illuminate"

Gordon


----------

